# grass carp



## buckeyecat1

i know of a pond in hilliard that has some monster grass carp but i cant get them to touch anything, any suggestions?


----------



## spawnchucker

have you tried corn? ive hooked alot on corn, ive got them on flies and bait too but corn works the best for me for grass carp. i just chum with a little corn and cast out in that area but dont scatter the corn or youll scatter the fish try and keep the corn close together as possible. u dont have to throw it way out they have great sense of smell and will pick it up eventually and come to you. id use small hooks, i use size 8 egg hooks, enough for a few kernels and lite fluorocarbon line, i use 6#. good luck!


----------



## I_Shock_Em

bow and arrow....problem solved


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

Grass Carp are completely different from Common Carp. Grass carp I have seen and tried to get but no luck also. It's the common carp that love the corn. I use circle hooks and hardly any weight. I believe grass carp just feed on the algea and grass clippings and the such. Someone correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## spfldbassguy

You could try to use a spinach flavored doughball.I know it sounds weird but it does work.Chop you up some fresh spinach into lil pieces and add it to some wheaties.That should do the trick,if not i'm all outta ideas.It couldn't hurt to try corn i guess.I've found that about anything at some point in time will eat it.Let us know how it goes.


----------



## spawnchucker

ur_averagejoe4 said:


> Grass Carp are completely different from Common Carp. Grass carp I have seen and tried to get but no luck also. It's the common carp that love the corn. I use circle hooks and hardly any weight. I believe grass carp just feed on the algea and grass clippings and the such. Someone correct me if I'm wrong.


for the most part i do catch common carp on corn. but white amurs will definatly eat corn, cherry tomatoes, and other veggies the even sometimes eat worms and incects. when i was a kid in a couple ponds i used to fish id ocationally hook them on crawllers (and thats ponds stocked with amurs no common carp) ive hooked them on nymphs, gulp waxies and i remember seeing a post on another site where a guy got one on a popper(fly) fishing for bass.all that being said, grass carp are not completely different from common carp the dont just eat algea and grass clipping and they may not be as oportunistic as common carp, and as easy to entice, they can be oportunistic.


----------



## TimJC

Grass carp can be caught using the same tactics common carp, but it is far from common. Sight fishing for grassers on the surface with bread is one of best ways, especially on smaller waters where you can follow them around. Throw our bits of bread, pieces of mini bagels work great, to get them actively feeding. Then cast out into the area and wait for one to find your bait.


----------



## Socom

I catch grass carp and common carp together with the same bait. Use wonderbread smooshed into a ball around a treble hook. or make your own dough bait. I make mine with equal parts water, cornmeal, and flour (ex 1 cup flour, 1 cup cornmeal, 1 cup water) mix it together and you are ready to go. I usually mold mine into roughly baseball shaped lumps then pick off smaller pieces as needed to fish with. Also try mixing in different flavors. Sorry I can't disclose my secret ingredients but just look through your kitchen cabinets, experiment and find what works for you. Good Luck


----------



## zaqxsw

Cherry tomatoes on a hair rig. Poke a few with a toothpick to let them bleed out and throw them out to bait the area.

Strawberry boilies caught this one:


----------



## fishnohio

grass carp usually won't bite they are put into lakes for lake maintenance and eat grass and algae, have never had any luck catching them. but for common carp and mirror carp you can't beat a good can of whole kernel corn or a wheatie doughball, but if you do find something that these grass carp will hit please share it with us........Mike


----------



## Star1pup

I recently caught a grass carp accidently while fishing a small bluegill as bait for catfish. And, yes, I know the difference between a grass carp and the others. There are practically no weeds left in our lake and my theory is that it was hungry enough to eat anything.


----------



## BassSlayerChris

Star1pup said:


> I recently caught a grass carp accidently while fishing a small bluegill as bait for catfish. And, yes, I know the difference between a grass carp and the others. There are practically no weeds left in our lake and my theory is that it was hungry enough to eat anything.


That is really cool! I believe your theory is correct.


----------



## creekcrawler

All they ever did was frustrate me on a fly rod . . . . .


----------



## live2fish2live

The only way ive ever fished for grass carp is BREAD, and believe me it works better than anything else for grass carp. Like another person mentioned, just take 2 pieces of bread and tear them into 4-5 piecs and throw it out there. and sit back and wait for them to start feeding, and then ball some bread up on the hook (#8 baitholder) and throw it out there, leave alot of slack so he can pull away with it and not get spooked. Or if your really good you can use light line and just a single hook (#8baitholder) and use the bread in such a fashion that itll float among the other pieces and just wait for the fish to take yours. That really works well on calmer days. I actually caught my biggest grass carp with bread on top, it was 52lbs 7oz! didnt have a camera back then but i promise its no fish tale. It actually came out of shadow lake in bedford, thats also where i caught one of my biggest channels(12lbs) now these guys below were caught on top water bread as well at hudson springs, 22lbs, 19lbs,16lbs


----------



## Further

Great catch, and I believe you're correct as well about the hunger theory. For that size it looks thin.


----------



## Socom

fishnohio said:


> grass carp usually won't bite they are put into lakes for lake maintenance and eat grass and algae, have never had any luck catching them.


That is a common misconception


----------



## Star1pup

Last year our kids fishing derby was won by a kid who caught one on a nightcrawler. There are almost no weeds in our lake and I've seen them suck in green leaves that have fallen on the water.


----------



## Bazzin05

I've caught two of them while bass fishing with a pop-r. I have them follow pop-r's a lot and twice I was able to get them to eat it. Both times it was a very aggressive bite.


----------

